# Musik höre ich am vorwiegend ...



## Administrator (17. Juli 2006)

*Musik höre ich am vorwiegend ...*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## DawnHellscream (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Musik höre ich am vorwiegend ...*

zu was zählt pc ..o.o

ich hab die musik aufn pc geladen udn hör die nebenbei


----------



## King-of-Pain (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Musik höre ich am vorwiegend ...*



			
				DawnHellscream am 17.07.2006 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> zu was zählt pc ..o.o
> 
> ich hab die musik aufn pc geladen udn hör die nebenbei



m2

aber bald im urlaub aufen MP3 player


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Musik höre ich am vorwiegend ...*



			
				DawnHellscream am 17.07.2006 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> zu was zählt pc ..o.o
> 
> ich hab die musik aufn pc geladen udn hör die nebenbei


  würd ich als MP3-player sehen. zwar ein großer mit zahlreichen anderen anwendungsmöglichkeiten, aber trotzdem ein MP3-player...


----------



## Goddess (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Musik höre ich am vorwiegend ...*



			
				DawnHellscream am 17.07.2006 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> zu was zählt pc ..o.o
> 
> ich hab die musik aufn pc geladen udn hör die nebenbei


Entweder "...MP3-Player...", das kann ja auch Software mit ein schliessen,  oder "...Andere Quellen...". Ich habe mich für "...Andere Quellen..." entschieden, da ich auch hauptsächlich am PC Lieder höre, und es am warscheinlichsten ist, das darunter auch mein PC fällt.


----------



## memphis76 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Musik höre ich am vorwiegend ...*



			
				Goddess am 17.07.2006 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich für "...Andere Quellen..." entschieden, da ich auch hauptsächlich am PC Lieder höre, und es am warscheinlichsten ist, das darunter auch mein PC fällt.


So habe ich es auch gemacht ... der MP3-Player ist für mich hier eher das kleine, tragbare technische Gerät, mit dem man die digital gespeicherten Files abspielen kann.

Ich weiss zwar, dass ein MP3-Player nicht ausschließlich für Geräte verwendet wird, sondern auch mit zu der Software gehört, die MP3-Dateien abspielen kann. Aber irgendwie passt das für mich nicht so ganz ins Bild ...


----------



## elminster (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Musik höre ich am vorwiegend ...*

ich hör eigentlich fast nur radio, aber insgesamt sowieso wenig musik.
neurdings hab ich nen handy mit mp3-player und da nen paar lieder drauf, aber da hör ich nicht sonderlich oft.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Musik höre ich am vorwiegend ...*

Wenn man also einen Satz beginnt "Musik höre ich am liebsten..."
ändert dann geistig auf "Musik höre ich vorwiegend"
dann wars wieder ein Volontär!


----------



## HanFred (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Musik höre ich am vorwiegend ...*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 18.07.2006 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man also einen Satz beginnt "Musik höre ich am liebsten..."
> ändert dann geistig auf "Musik höre ich vorwiegend"
> dann wars wieder ein Volontär!


*lol*
ich höre eigentlich nur das MP3-format, sei es am PC, sei es auf dem mobilen player. von anderen kompressionsverfahren will ich gar nichts wissen, da ist dann eh nur DRM drin oder zumindest möglich.
CDs kaufe ich natürlich fleissig, aber die werden sofort gerippt.


----------



## Cis-minor (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Musik höre ich am vorwiegend ...*



			
				HanFred am 18.07.2006 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> JohnCarpenter am 18.07.2006 11:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ungefähr so läuft es auch bei mir ab. CD-Player (Walkman) passen einfach nicht in die Hosentasche


----------



## ich98 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Musik höre ich am vorwiegend ...*



			
				Herbboy am 17.07.2006 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> [x] vom PC


----------



## Zugluft (12. August 2006)

*AW: Musik höre ich am vorwiegend ...*



			
				Cis-minor am 21.07.2006 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ungefähr so läuft es auch bei mir ab. CD-Player (Walkman) passen einfach nicht in die Hosentasche


tragbarer CD-Player = Discman
tragbarer Kasettenspieler = Walkman (nerudings soll es ja auch einen MP3-Player von Sony geben, der als Walkman 2.0 bekannt ist?!?)

Ich hör musik vorwiegend auf meinen mp3-player, da ich quasi täglich den öffentlichen nahverkehr nutze und da hab ich immer den mp3-player an, es sei denn ich möcht irgendjemanden absichtlich belauschen   .

PS: Zunehmend mehr werden diese Typen, die ihr Handy in der Bahn mit einem Ghettoblaster verwechseln. Vllt. sollte man auch noch die Option "Handy" hinzufügen.


----------



## PostalDude83 (13. August 2006)

*AW: Musik höre ich am vorwiegend ...*

Musik höre ich am vorwiegend von privat BigBand. 
korreggt


----------

